# trucks in summer mode



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

lets see em. i have tried search so dont say to. i will post some of mine soon.ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

OK I'll start....

My trailer empty weighs about 6500lbs.... That Rinker would weigh in at probably 14K lbs or so... I was spinning all 4 265's coming up the concrete with that one in 4 LO....


----------



## Winfrey (Nov 3, 2009)

heres one of my plow truck with my little car hauler gettin ready to go pick up a car to work on. and here one of my old truck from last summer


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

some summer fun


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yup . Mowing and blowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Another angle...


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1006841 said:


> Another angle...


Can I ask why your plow lights are still on your truck?


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Heres mine all the time. (Only 2wd) Have since added a few things.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

V-Boss;1006876 said:


> Can I ask why your plow lights are still on your truck?


I leave some of mine on as well. The pins break and you end up bolting them on, it is easier to leave them on then deal with taking them off, storing them, all that fun.

Also makes a nice ramming bar!

You also don't have to worry about the license plate!


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;1006911 said:


> I leave some of mine on as well. The pins break and you end up bolting them on, it is easier to leave them on then deal with taking them off, storing them, all that fun.
> 
> Also makes a nice ramming bar!
> 
> You also don't have to worry about the license plate!


Both of my plows come right off, lights and all. My Boss is simply turn the pins to 'off' and power it off, the Western is 4 pins. I don't see how it is easier for some of you to leave the lights on, unless your setups are totally different.


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

my 98 chevy and the 99 after an unfortunate accident.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Blizzards, old style. Take a look at one and you will see. My problem is that I have 6 and they are all slightly different. We didn't organize them properly last year, and it took forever to figure out which one went with which truck. This year they will all be labeled.


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;1006932 said:


> Blizzards, old style. Take a look at one and you will see. My problem is that I have 6 and they are all slightly different. We didn't organize them properly last year, and it took forever to figure out which one went with which truck. This year they will all be labeled.


Oh. But I see them all the time with them still on, mostly western unimouts. I have always been curious.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

V-Boss;1006876 said:


> Can I ask why your plow lights are still on your truck?


Well if you're going to give me a choise..... NO!


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1006949 said:


> Well if you're going to give me a choise..... NO!


LOL good answer


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Daily driver for now, she will get a plow eventually.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

deere13;1006654 said:


> i will post some of mine soon.ussmileyflagussmileyflag


You said that in the other thread too and never got pics. Do you even have a truck?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mark13;1007044 said:


> You said that in the other thread too and never got pics. Do you even have a truck?


Being the ace detective that I pretend to be, Id say thats a big.. NO!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

here ya go...


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

Winfrey;1006701 said:


> heres one of my plow truck with my little car hauler gettin ready to go pick up a car to work on. and here one of my old truck from last summer


got any more pictures of the orange truck?


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

M.S.P.M.;1006931 said:


> my 98 chevy and the 99 after an unfortunate accident.


how did you manage to pull that one off? ive never seen anything like that happen before and i own a camper just like that, only mines a starcraft...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*99*

I cant find any pictures of my 03 or 07 but I will get some up.
The 99 has I think just over 400 000kms on it. Starting to show some rust on the fenders driver side... also I think the heater core is going. It has done a tranny and injector pump in its life along with the steering upgrades and FASS.. The radio stopped working the other day, not that you can hear it though cause its so loud.


----------



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

heres a couple of my old rigs in summer mode.


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mark13;1007044 said:


> You said that in the other thread too and never got pics. Do you even have a truck?


yes i have a dodge ram but my camera broke and need to save up for a new one


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Pic's of the '08 in summer form.

Made a couple of changes since - put a chrome grille in...


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

GMC Driver;1007344 said:


> Pic's of the '08 in summer form.
> 
> Made a couple of changes since - put a chrome grille in...


what type of exaust is on it?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

MBRP 4" stainless, no cat, no muffler, w/ duals.

Also an Edge programmer to eliminate the DPF codes.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Summer's comin'.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

GMC Driver;1007344 said:


> Pic's of the '08 in summer form.
> 
> Made a couple of changes since - put a chrome grille in...


Any suspension mods?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Bars and bags.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like.... Never mind.. Ours stays the same. Although I'm tryin to get dad to let me use it to pull the race car to the track this summer. *fingers crossed*


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

ram_tough2001;1007186 said:


> how did you manage to pull that one off? ive never seen anything like that happen before and i own a camper just like that, only mines a starcraft...


we just came around a downhill curve and a tractor trailer came by in the opposite lane and it pushed the camper of the one sey of axles. After that it started sliding all over the place ended up sideways goin down the highway till it caught the ditch and the trailer flipped. On that trip was driving cause and i was in the other truck in front of him and he knows what he is doing he is a tractor trailer driver.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

GMC Driver;1007344 said:


> Pic's of the '08 in summer form.
> 
> Made a couple of changes since - put a chrome grille in...


I'm not a Chevy fan but damn, your truck looks badass, and that skid, love those Cases.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

gmc driver;1007344 said:


> pic's of the '08 in summer form.
> 
> Made a couple of changes since - put a chrome grille in...


beautiful truck!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

GMC Driver;1007344 said:


> Pic's of the '08 in summer form.
> 
> Made a couple of changes since - put a chrome grille in...


Thats one of the sweetest GMC's i've ever seen. Very nice truck. Looks like you need a little bigger trailer though. haha


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

heres a few of my duramax and my old 6.5


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

GMC Driver;1007344 said:


> Pic's of the '08 in summer form.
> 
> Made a couple of changes since - put a chrome grille in...


That has got to be one of my favorite trucks. I love that color and the tires really help the looks of it.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

The older trucks doing some of their summer-time work,...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Alaska Boss;1009762 said:


> The older trucks doing some of their summer-time work,...


Holy sh!t. That's alot of wood for that truck?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

GMC driver, What do you do in the summer? Landscapeing?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1009925 said:


> Holy sh!t. That's alot of wood for that truck?


It looks like it's holding it pretty well though and I'd assume it wasn't in a highly populated area.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

GMCHD plower;1009925 said:


> Holy sh!t. That's alot of wood for that truck?


Haha,... well, it's all dry wood,.. so the weight is not an issue with that truck,... but having some fall off while going down the road was,... if I was going more than just a couple miles, I wouldn't have put quite that much on. But, I drove slow, didn't meet any traffic, and didn't loose anything,... selling firewood is just a small part-time side job for me,.. and only when I have time,.... I both haul it & plow it,...  :waving:


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

here is mine
07 2500hd 6.0l


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

turfman15;1009984 said:


> here is mine
> 07 2500hd 6.0l


forgot pics. already posted them here

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75290
scroll down a little to see summer mode.
thanks for looking


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Haha I plow up leaves like you are doing with the wood


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mark13;1007044 said:


> You said that in the other thread too and never got pics. Do you even have a truck?


I'm tellin you mark. He's that wagoneer kid. Just new name and changed were he's from.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

GMCHD plower;1009931 said:


> GMC driver, What do you do in the summer? Landscapeing?


A little property maintenance, a little landscaping, some inground sprinkler installs - enough to give you a headache that takes all winter to get over.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

pitrack;1009324 said:


> I'm not a Chevy fan but damn, your truck looks badass, and that skid, love those Cases.


how do you like your PJ dump? i ordered one last week, really excited to get it in a few weeks, have heard good things, but i always like to hear another opinion from someone who has one. i got the 14' 14K gooseneck...what size is that one?

truck looks great too, although im not a Dodge guy...

thanks!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

My truck never changes from winter to summer, except for the plow. I am not going to spend money on wheels and tires and just use them 6 months out of the year.


----------



## Striper1263 (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's my 06 HEMI


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't see a plow mount on that Hemi


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

This is my old ford, the one that burned in our shop fire. 









This is my current ford... It stays parked in the winter.









The dodge looks the same in summer minus the mvp and salter. This is an old picture it has a backrack and some lights on it now.


----------



## Striper1263 (Nov 30, 2007)

mossman381;1010459 said:


> I don't see a plow mount on that Hemi


I almost put one on this year but there would have to be some fab work to lower the frame work of the plow 6".

Instead I bought a 96 F-250 with a meyer blade on it.

This truck is possibly going up for sale soon.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

William B.;1010490 said:


>


Awesome looking truck, I wish I could find a truck like that around here but it seems the extended cabs are hard to come by, especially in that color! I'm feeling a small bit of jealousy right about now haha


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the f-250 from a few years ago but looks the same pretty much lol she doesnt change much summer/winter..just the plow going on and off and ballest.

















my daily driver in summer mode.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here's my junk


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

wannabeplowing;1011461 said:


> Awesome looking truck, I wish I could find a truck like that around here but it seems the extended cabs are hard to come by, especially in that color! I'm feeling a small bit of jealousy right about now haha


Thanks! I've done a few other things to it. I just need it to warm up so I can get some pics



Philbilly2;1011491 said:


> Here's my junk


I thought you sold the LB7? I'm diggin the new LBZ though. Looks good.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Truck's looking good Will!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

How about "fall"?


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

Heres my 04 f-250 before it became my work truck, and my old 02 that i sold in the background... miss that truck


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is mine. I just got it a month ago and still looking for a plow I like for it.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Frandon29;1018807 said:


> Here is mine. I just got it a month ago and still looking for a plow I like for it.


Interested in a Western Pro 7'6" with wings? PM me.


----------

